# how long can they waitlist you



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

its been 4 days???????????????????????? i just wanna work


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Depends what you're in the naughty corner for.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

im not they said i will be reactivated just a matter of time

but it was a false allegation of a physical altercation

never occured sent video evidence


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Why were you deactivated in the first place? Reactivation implies that a deactivation had taken place, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

because of the false report


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Oh, ok. In that case you can either keep emailing support or head to your nearest hub to get an update. Hopefully it isn't a permanent deactivation. They would let you know in writing if it is.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

they said i will be reactivated butits been 4 days

visited both baltimore an philly hubs

in day 2 and 3


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Wait till the weekends are over. They usually exclude non-business days.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

this happened tuesday night


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

rubisgsa said:


> this happened tuesday night


Based on what you say the accusation was, they are either still investigating, or re-evaluating your entire history with them to decide if they want to continue doing business with you. Your entire history of cancellations, ratings given, ratings received, comments made by you and pax, any patterns that emerge, etc. They may even be doing another background check, given the accusation that was made. That can take weeks, sometimes.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

^^^What she said^^^


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

****ing ass ho le liars

for some reason i like doing this job i must need to have my head examined

i am very upset over this the UBER rep at the counter said "this is bullshit"


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

how long before I contact my state attorney generals office? twitter there are several journalists looking for drivers with horror storries

I was falsley accused I have video proof uber needs OVERSIGHT lets give it to them


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

rubisgsa said:


> how long before I contact my state attorney generals office? twitter there are several journalists looking for drivers with horror storries
> 
> I was falsley accused I have video proof uber needs OVERSIGHT lets give it to them


Tell your States attorneys general
$millions$ could be yours
Keep us updated
We feel ur pain

https://ag.ny.gov/press-release/ag-...million-settlement-uber-over-2016-data-breach


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I was waitlisted for 62 days.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

gtfo

im going to the attorney general fuc k that


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Do Lyft while you're waiting for Uber. 
Or use this time as a well-deserved vacation.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

and twitter whatever who gives a **** i have no other recourse

arbitration

its a seasonal market i only get so many days a year to work 62 days is almost my entire year

f them id rather be on the other side my ridesharing days may be over

why were you waitlisted 62 days?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

rubisgsa said:


> gtfo
> 
> im going to the attorney general fuc k that


What do you think the AG is going to do? If anything, they'll be thrilled that "Uber is taking these complaints seriously"!

Check your contract. They can do this. Hell, if they want to deactivate you for NO reason whatsoever, they can do so with 7 days notice.

You can read it for yourself. Section 12.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

its wrong

twitter then f em i dont want a job where through no fault of your own you can be waitlisted up to 62 days or more ha

facebook youtube video is powerfull stuff they dont need the bad publicity


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

The legal limit is 1000 years.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

sent me an email that someone has been assigned to my case and i will be contacted by them. hmmm only a week


----------

